# HEART and Ockham's



## MollyP (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone: Does anyone else's Havanese suffer from the Ockham's Syndrome and how are you treating the varied symptoms? I am very concerned for Molly and her longevity as well as quality of life. 
MollyP


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am unaware of what that is. I hope more people will come on here and respond for you so that I will learn about it!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a link: http://www.havanese.net/heart/OS01.htm

Molly, I have never heard of a Hav with this--I have only read about it. I hope you get the information you need. Has your Hav been diagnosed? What symptoms does she have? How was she diagnosed?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Cheryl for the website. It was very informative....will read more later!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What symptoms is Molly showing? 

OS isn't a medical term. It's a name that someone has been given to a collection of symptoms, and they may or may not happen in relation to any of the other symptoms. If a dog has one of those things listed (e.g. bi-lateral deafness), they are not necessarily going to have any of the others.


----------



## MollyP (Dec 26, 2007)

I apologize for my slow response. Molly has had bilateral surgeries on both her rear legs (knees) for the patellar luxation, severe allegies/asthma, enlarged heart, and this past summer, suffered from an acute kidney failure. We managed to bring her kidneys back into working condition but, as noted, she has several of the symptoms. I have contacted Texas A&M but they are researchers only and I really need clinical advice on how best to treat her myriad of symptoms to keep her quality of life good and live a long, healthy life. They did refer me to a vet but she does not practice in Texas. However, I am going to have her look over Molly's records and visit with our local vet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my. I'm so sorry to read of all of Molly's ailments. I'm glad they've been able to keep her kidneys going for now, and I hope the same for her enlarged heart. 

When you seek medical advice, I would be very surprised if you will ever find a veterinarian who would know what "OS" is. It sounds like she is going to need help for the specific symptoms.

I'm really sorry to read this. You obviously love Molly very much.


----------

